# Break light & battery light come on and at same time



## EDDYFLY (Mar 19, 2007)

Im having a problem with my 94 nissan altama with the break light and the battery light coming off and on at the exact same time. I had the battery and altanator check and every thing is good, please help if you have any idea I would really apperciate it very much... Eddy


----------



## jayjayp47 (Sep 30, 2006)

Just had the exact same thing happen w my '02. It was the alternator.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Yes, it is a bad alternator.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Almost every single Nissan has this feature. Whenever both of these lights are on, time to change the alternator. I had an '06 Quest a few days ago that had these and MANY other lights on the dash and once I replaced the alternator...VOILA! Lights gone...


----------

